# Milan: annullata esclusione dalle coppe!



## admin (20 Luglio 2018)

Come riportato da Carlo Festa, il TAS ha annullato l'esclusione del Milan dalle coppe. Questione rimandata alla Uefa per sanzione sproporzionata.

SKY: il TAS ha accolto il ricorso del Milan.

*Sky: è stata decisiva la presenza di Elliott al TAS. Senza Elliott con la garanzia della continuità aziendale e dell'azzeramento del debito, il TAS non avrebbe ribaltato la sentenza.

**Confermano tutti. Ormai è praticamente ufficiale. Si attende solo il comunicato.

Monica Colombo:"Elliott riporta il Milan in Europa".*


----------



## luis4 (20 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Carlo Festa, il TAS ha annullato l'esclusione del Milan dalle coppe. Questione rimandata alla Uefa per sanzione sproprzionata



ahahahahahahah


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (20 Luglio 2018)

Godo.


----------



## varvez (20 Luglio 2018)

Caroselli in città


----------



## Jackdvmilan (20 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Carlo Festa, il TAS ha annullato l'esclusione del Milan dalle coppe. Questione rimandata alla Uefa per sanzione sproprzionata



Quanto godo mio dio!!!


----------



## admin (20 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Carlo Festa, il TAS ha annullato l'esclusione del Milan dalle coppe. Questione rimandata alla Uefa per sanzione sproporzionata.
> 
> SKY: il TAS ha accolto il ricorso del Milan.



Bene ma adesso cambiano tutto e rilanciamoci!


----------



## tonilovin93 (20 Luglio 2018)

Anche di Stefano conferma!


----------



## koti (20 Luglio 2018)

Godo più per il rosicamento di atalantini e fiorentini che per la partecipazione a quella coppetta.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Luglio 2018)

Bene.


----------



## Boomer (20 Luglio 2018)

Godo solo per quei dementi della Fiorentina.


----------



## Zenos (20 Luglio 2018)

In cu.looooooooooo


----------



## luis4 (20 Luglio 2018)

bene ma io avrei preferito l'esclusione, dopo l'anno scorso odio la el.


----------



## admin (20 Luglio 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Godo solo per quei dementi della Fiorentina.



S'impiccassero!


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (20 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Carlo Festa, il TAS ha annullato l'esclusione del Milan dalle coppe. Questione rimandata alla Uefa per sanzione sproporzionata.
> 
> SKY: il TAS ha accolto il ricorso del Milan.



Si lavassero la bocca, Pioli, Percassi, Simeone, Gasperini e compagnia cantante.


----------



## Aron (20 Luglio 2018)

Arrivasse la smentita, Festa e Di Stefano dovrebbero far perdere le loro tracce


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Carlo Festa, il TAS ha annullato l'esclusione del Milan dalle coppe. Questione rimandata alla Uefa per sanzione sproporzionata.
> 
> SKY: il TAS ha accolto il ricorso del Milan.



Bravi dirigenza e avvocati.
Hanno dimostrato l’abuso da parte della uefa (anche a seguito del cambiamento societario é onesto dire).. Non era scontato.


----------



## admin (20 Luglio 2018)

*Sky: è stata decisiva la presenza di Elliott al TAS. Senza Elliott con la garanzia della continuità aziendale e dell'azzeramento del debito, il TAS non avrebbe ribaltato la sentenza.*


----------



## nybreath (20 Luglio 2018)

incredibile, non ci avrei mai creduto, ma chissa mo la uefa che cosa dirà


----------



## Aron (20 Luglio 2018)

E ora portateci Conte


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (20 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Carlo Festa, il TAS ha annullato l'esclusione del Milan dalle coppe. Questione rimandata alla Uefa per sanzione sproporzionata.
> 
> SKY: il TAS ha accolto il ricorso del Milan.







Ottimo!


----------



## Aron (20 Luglio 2018)

nybreath ha scritto:


> incredibile, non ci avrei mai creduto, ma chissa mo la uefa che cosa dirà



Speriamo sospendano tutto fino all'anno prossimo, così abbiamo il mercato libero


----------



## Zenos (20 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: è stata decisiva la presenza di Elliott al TAS. Senza Elliott con la garanzia della continuità aziendale e dell'azzeramento del debito, il TAS non avrebbe ribaltato la sentenza.*



Ma che ne sanno sti gufi,sempre a rompere i Maroni...ora che gli si spappolassero i fegati


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (20 Luglio 2018)

Aspettiamo l'ufficialita' ma se confermato, mi vado a far bannare dalle pagine social dei violacei


----------



## elpacoderoma (20 Luglio 2018)

Godo


----------



## luigi61 (20 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Carlo Festa, il TAS ha annullato l'esclusione del Milan dalle coppe. Questione rimandata alla Uefa per sanzione sproporzionata.
> 
> SKY: il TAS ha accolto il ricorso del Milan.



Quesa sentenza deve essere la pietra miliare della rinascita; adesso mi aspetto anzi pretendo GRANDI NOTIZIE dal cda di domani e dal mercato! AVANTI TUTTA


----------



## Aron (20 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: è stata decisiva la presenza di Elliott al TAS. Senza Elliott con la garanzia della continuità aziendale e dell'azzeramento del debito, il TAS non avrebbe ribaltato la sentenza.*



Ovvio. Senza Elliott sarebbe finita male se non malissimo


----------



## admin (20 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Carlo Festa, il TAS ha annullato l'esclusione del Milan dalle coppe. Questione rimandata alla Uefa per sanzione sproporzionata.
> 
> SKY: il TAS ha accolto il ricorso del Milan.
> 
> *Sky: è stata decisiva la presenza di Elliott al TAS. Senza Elliott con la garanzia della continuità aziendale e dell'azzeramento del debito, il TAS non avrebbe ribaltato la sentenza.*



.


----------



## koti (20 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Carlo Festa, il TAS ha annullato l'esclusione del Milan dalle coppe. Questione rimandata alla Uefa per sanzione sproporzionata.
> 
> SKY: il TAS ha accolto il ricorso del Milan.
> 
> *Sky: è stata decisiva la presenza di Elliott al TAS. Senza Elliott con la garanzia della continuità aziendale e dell'azzeramento del debito, il TAS non avrebbe ribaltato la sentenza.*



Simeone e Percassi che dicono?


----------



## SmokingBianco (20 Luglio 2018)

Ora vogliamo il mercato di serie A, Fassone dixit


----------



## Ciora (20 Luglio 2018)

A questo punto andiamo a prendercela a Baku!


----------



## Aron (20 Luglio 2018)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Quesa sentenza deve essere la pietra miliare della rinascita; adesso mi aspetto anzi pretendo GRANDI NOTIZIE dal cda di domani e dal mercato! AVANTI TUTTA



vorrei un po' di nobiltà sulla panchina del Milan, chessò...Magari un conte


----------



## Boomer (20 Luglio 2018)

Elliott the GOAT


----------



## Pamparulez2 (20 Luglio 2018)

Aspetto l’ufficialifà.. peró sarebbe una bella notizia!
Qui a Firenze era tutto un “ce lo meritiamo di andare in EL” capitanati da della valle....


----------



## Djerry (20 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Carlo Festa, il TAS ha annullato l'esclusione del Milan dalle coppe. Questione rimandata alla Uefa per sanzione sproporzionata.
> 
> SKY: il TAS ha accolto il ricorso del Milan.
> 
> *Sky: è stata decisiva la presenza di Elliott al TAS. Senza Elliott con la garanzia della continuità aziendale e dell'azzeramento del debito, il TAS non avrebbe ribaltato la sentenza.*



Si conferma l'assoluta coerenza delle istituzioni e la logica di ogni decisione passata di UEFA prima e TAS ora.

Adesso però la questione è l'Agreement ed i paletti che dobbiamo rispettare, quindi non è che nella sostanza cambi molto, anzi per certi aspetti sostanziali è tutto da verificare il guadagno.

Di sicuro parziale ma enorme pezza a livello di immagine.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Luglio 2018)

Hahahah Uefa ridicola!


----------



## SmokingBianco (20 Luglio 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> Simeone e Percassi che dicono?



Percassi lo avevo lasciato corretto e rispettoso, che ha detto? 

Simone bacia la punta


----------



## Zenos (20 Luglio 2018)

Qualcuno posti la faccia di Pioli,vi prego


----------



## bmb (20 Luglio 2018)

Ahahahahahahah sucate tutti. Monchi sucalo doppio.


----------



## Nevergiveup (20 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Carlo Festa, il TAS ha annullato l'esclusione del Milan dalle coppe. Questione rimandata alla Uefa per sanzione sproporzionata.
> 
> SKY: il TAS ha accolto il ricorso del Milan.



In fin dei conti la UEFA ci ha fatto un favore...ha sollevato il problema societario accelerando la dipartita di Yogurt Lì ma garantendo una via di fuga semplice ad un eventuale nuova proprietà motivando la squalifica con ragioni facilmente impugnabili. A conti fatti verrebbe quasi da ringraziarli.


----------



## admin (20 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Carlo Festa, il TAS ha annullato l'esclusione del Milan dalle coppe. Questione rimandata alla Uefa per sanzione sproporzionata.
> 
> SKY: il TAS ha accolto il ricorso del Milan.
> 
> *Sky: è stata decisiva la presenza di Elliott al TAS. Senza Elliott con la garanzia della continuità aziendale e dell'azzeramento del debito, il TAS non avrebbe ribaltato la sentenza.*



Spariti i cinefake con i loro colossi alle spalle, siamo stati riammessi in Europa.

Strano, eh?


----------



## Buciadignho (20 Luglio 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> Godo più per il rosicamento di atalantini e fiorentini che per la partecipazione a quella coppetta.



Eccoli la che attendono notizie ahahahah godoooo da morire!!!


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (20 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Carlo Festa, il TAS ha annullato l'esclusione del Milan dalle coppe. Questione rimandata alla Uefa per sanzione sproporzionata.
> 
> SKY: il TAS ha accolto il ricorso del Milan.
> 
> *Sky: è stata decisiva la presenza di Elliott al TAS. Senza Elliott con la garanzia della continuità aziendale e dell'azzeramento del debito, il TAS non avrebbe ribaltato la sentenza.*



Adesso gioco 50 euro x la vittoria del Milan della Europa League!
è spero con tutto il cuore di alzagliela in faccia !!!


----------



## varvez (20 Luglio 2018)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> In fin dei conti la UEFA ci ha fatto un favore...ha sollevato il problema societario accelerando la dipartita di Yogurt Lì ma garantendo una via di fuga semplice ad un eventuale nuova proprietà motivando la squalifica con ragioni facilmente impugnabili. A conti fatti verrebbe quasi da ringraziarli.



Sono d'accordo


----------



## admin (20 Luglio 2018)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> In fin dei conti la UEFA ci ha fatto un favore...ha sollevato il problema societario accelerando la dipartita di Yogurt Lì ma garantendo una via di fuga semplice ad un eventuale nuova proprietà motivando la squalifica con ragioni facilmente impugnabili. A conti fatti verrebbe quasi da ringraziarli.



Infatti è così. Altro che Uefa cattiva.


----------



## Zenos (20 Luglio 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Si conferma l'assoluta coerenza delle istituzioni e la logica di ogni decisione passata di UEFA prima e TAS ora.
> 
> Adesso però la questione è l'Agreement ed i paletti che dobbiamo rispettare, quindi non è che nella sostanza cambi molto, anzi per certi aspetti sostanziali è tutto da verificare il guadagno.
> 
> Di sicuro parziale ma enorme pezza a livello di immagine.



Ora saranno agguerriti in UEFA dopo la grossa figura di melma che hanno fatto.


----------



## Davide L (20 Luglio 2018)

*ribaltataaaaaaa!!!!!godoooooooooo!!!!!godoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!*


----------



## koti (20 Luglio 2018)

SmokingBianco ha scritto:


> Percassi lo avevo lasciato corretto e rispettoso, che ha detto?
> 
> Simone bacia la punta


http://www.milanworld.net/percassi-europa-ci-siamo-e-preghiamo-vt65268.html


----------



## chicagousait (20 Luglio 2018)

Immagino il rosicamento di chi ci sperava nella nostra esclusione


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Luglio 2018)

E andiamoooooo


----------



## Gas (20 Luglio 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Si conferma l'assoluta coerenza delle istituzioni e la logica di ogni decisione passata di UEFA prima e TAS ora.
> 
> Adesso però la questione è l'Agreement ed i paletti che dobbiamo rispettare, quindi non è che nella sostanza cambi molto, anzi per certi aspetti sostanziali è tutto da verificare il guadagno.
> 
> Di sicuro parziale ma enorme pezza a livello di immagine.



Esatto... a livello pratico sul mercato cambia poco perchè dovremo per forza dimostrarci virtuosi.

Mi chiedo... ma l' UEFA dopo questa mezza umiliazione per loro, che trattamento ci riserverà ?


----------



## varvez (20 Luglio 2018)

Merito dei 120' di Fassone


----------



## Jaqen (20 Luglio 2018)

"Le abbiamo prese, ma non siamo vinti, è ora di rifarci, è ora di lottare, per quel che abbiamo subito... dobbiamo vendicare".


----------



## luis4 (20 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Spariti i cinefake con i loro colossi alle spalle, siamo stati riammessi in Europa.
> 
> Strano, eh?



ormai siamo fuori dai giochini, mister b, li, e cinefake sono il passato. l'ultimo passo è il cambio di managmente domani, vediamo.


----------



## Tic (20 Luglio 2018)

Godooooooo


----------



## tonilovin93 (20 Luglio 2018)

Andiamola a vincere e facciamole fare un tour rettale dei vari percassi simeone della valle


----------



## gabri65 (20 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Carlo Festa, il TAS ha annullato l'esclusione del Milan dalle coppe. Questione rimandata alla Uefa per sanzione sproporzionata.
> 
> SKY: il TAS ha accolto il ricorso del Milan.
> 
> *Sky: è stata decisiva la presenza di Elliott al TAS. Senza Elliott con la garanzia della continuità aziendale e dell'azzeramento del debito, il TAS non avrebbe ribaltato la sentenza.*




Speriamo che la UEFA non ce la faccia pagare in altro modo, quando giocheremo ...


----------



## markjordan (20 Luglio 2018)

gia' immagino gli arbitraggi ... lol


----------



## fabri47 (20 Luglio 2018)

Ottimo! Ora possiamo ambire a qualche acquisto dignitoso.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (20 Luglio 2018)

Ancora nulla do ufficiale... speriamo Sky non abbia sbagliato


----------



## vannu994 (20 Luglio 2018)

Godo, Godo, Godo, per la Fiorentina che era li a gufare, e che invece per merito è fuori dalle coppe, e per le altre M**** di Bergamo che hanno fatto la preparazione come se non dovessero giocare i preliminari! Che escano subito ora, GODO!


----------



## Black (20 Luglio 2018)

e adesso? è definitivo?


----------



## admin (20 Luglio 2018)

*Confermano tutti. Ormai è praticamente ufficiale. Si attende solo il comunicato.

Monica Colombo:"Elliott riporta il Milan in Europa".*


----------



## vannu994 (20 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Confermano tutti. Ormai è praticamente ufficiale. Si attende solo il comunicato.
> 
> Monica Colombo:"Elliott riporta il Milan in Europa".*



Evvai, Grazie Elliot! Finalmente un po0' di giustizia, evidente a questo punto che era una sentenza contro Li. UEFA MAFIA.


----------



## Mic (20 Luglio 2018)

ooooooooooooooooo


----------



## davidelynch (20 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Carlo Festa, il TAS ha annullato l'esclusione del Milan dalle coppe. Questione rimandata alla Uefa per sanzione sproporzionata.
> 
> SKY: il TAS ha accolto il ricorso del Milan.
> 
> *Sky: è stata decisiva la presenza di Elliott al TAS. Senza Elliott con la garanzia della continuità aziendale e dell'azzeramento del debito, il TAS non avrebbe ribaltato la sentenza.*



Con il dito medio della mano alzata, noi siamo della fossa e la brigata, ovunque noi andremo, per sempre canteremo a chi non tifa rossonero


----------



## Mr. Canà (20 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Confermano tutti. Ormai è praticamente ufficiale. Si attende solo il comunicato.
> 
> Monica Colombo:"Elliott riporta il Milan in Europa".*



Bene, soprattutto a livello di immagine. Ora però sull'onda dell'entusiasmo, mi attendo qualche cambio importante a livello societario. C'è da ripartire facendo miracoli sul mercato, vendendo bene e comprando meglio... siamo sicuri di volerci affidare a Fassone-Mirabelli?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (20 Luglio 2018)

E adesso, cara Uefa, mangiateci le palle


----------



## admin (20 Luglio 2018)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Evvai, Grazie Elliot! Finalmente un po0' di giustizia, evidente a questo punto che era una sentenza contro Li. UEFA MAFIA.



Altro che mafia. Se non ci fosse Elliott a questo punto saremmo coi libri in tribunale.


----------



## claudiop77 (20 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Carlo Festa, il TAS ha annullato l'esclusione del Milan dalle coppe. Questione rimandata alla Uefa per sanzione sproporzionata.
> 
> SKY: il TAS ha accolto il ricorso del Milan.
> 
> *Sky: è stata decisiva la presenza di Elliott al TAS. Senza Elliott con la garanzia della continuità aziendale e dell'azzeramento del debito, il TAS non avrebbe ribaltato la sentenza.*



Aspetto l'ufficialità ma per me era quasi ovvio.
La Uefa era preoccupata per la continuità aziendale invece Elliott ha dimostrato che da subentrante la sta garantendo come diceva Fassone alla Uefa... ma quelli avevano già deciso e non ascoltavano la nostra difesa.

Comunque aspetto l'ufficialità prima di stappare lo spumante.
L'altra volta le indiscrezioni dicevano una squalifica di 2 anni e non era vero.


----------



## Igor91 (20 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Carlo Festa, il TAS ha annullato l'esclusione del Milan dalle coppe. Questione rimandata alla Uefa per sanzione sproporzionata.
> 
> SKY: il TAS ha accolto il ricorso del Milan.
> 
> ...



Ho appena eiaculato in macchina


----------



## Moffus98 (20 Luglio 2018)

Ringraziamo Elliott ragazzi. Senza di loro oggi saremmo falliti e senza un minimo di speranza.


----------



## Black (20 Luglio 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Godo solo per quei dementi della Fiorentina.



anch'io!! Ciao ciao Simeone jr


----------



## BossKilla7 (20 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Carlo Festa, il TAS ha annullato l'esclusione del Milan dalle coppe. Questione rimandata alla Uefa per sanzione sproporzionata.
> 
> SKY: il TAS ha accolto il ricorso del Milan.
> 
> ...



Godo non tanto per l'EL di cui mi frega poco, ma per averlo messo nel culo all'UEFA


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Luglio 2018)

admin ha scritto:


> come riportato da carlo festa, il tas ha annullato l'esclusione del milan dalle coppe. Questione rimandata alla uefa per sanzione sproporzionata.
> 
> Sky: Il tas ha accolto il ricorso del milan.
> 
> ...


godo


----------



## MaschioAlfa (20 Luglio 2018)

Purtroppo niente cinema il giovedì...


----------



## ScArsenal83 (20 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Carlo Festa, il TAS ha annullato l'esclusione del Milan dalle coppe. Questione rimandata alla Uefa per sanzione sproporzionata.
> 
> SKY: il TAS ha accolto il ricorso del Milan.
> 
> ...




Questo è il momento di sorridere e gioire, questo è il momento da cui ripartire per riscrivere e continuare a scrivere la storia.

Abbracciamoci tutti e vogliamoci tanto bene


----------



## er piscio de gatto (20 Luglio 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Godo non tanto per l'EL di cui mi frega poco, ma per averlo messo nel culo all'UEFA



E a Fiorentina ed Atalanta (che tra sette giorni giocherà) no? 

Godoooo


----------



## rossonerosud (20 Luglio 2018)

Solo io avrei preferito non fare la coppa? Certo, ottimo per l'immagine. Magari spingerà qualche giocatore a restare, ma... l'obbiettivo è andare in champions, con la rosa che abbiamo l'europa league è solo un impiccio.


----------



## luigi61 (20 Luglio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> vorrei un po' di nobiltà sulla panchina del Milan, chessò...Magari un conte



Concordo in pieno; sarebbe la ciliegina sulla torta! Attendo grandi e belle notizie anche dal cda di domani, intanto direi che la 2 giorni decisiva per i nostri colori è iniziata alla GRANDE!


----------



## Black (20 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Altro che mafia. Se non ci fosse Elliott a questo punto saremmo coi libri in tribunale.



infatti. Dobbiamo dire grazie all'Uefa che ci ha permesso di liberarci di Li

mi chiedo a questo punto cosa se Elliott sarebbe veramente subentrato senza il rischio di esclusione dalle coppe e pure se il mancato pagamento dei 32M fosse voluto o meno. Ma chi lo saprà mai


----------



## claudiop77 (20 Luglio 2018)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Solo io avrei preferito non fare la coppa? Certo, ottimo per l'immagine. Magari spingerà qualche giocatore a restare, ma... l'obbiettivo è andare in champions, con la rosa che abbiamo l'europa league è solo un impiccio.



A me più dell'Europa League interessa non aver ricevuto un sopruso da Uefa mafiosa.


----------



## bmb (20 Luglio 2018)

si spappolano più fregati di CR7 alla Juve.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (20 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Carlo Festa, il TAS ha annullato l'esclusione del Milan dalle coppe. Questione rimandata alla Uefa per sanzione sproporzionata.
> 
> SKY: il TAS ha accolto il ricorso del Milan.
> 
> ...



Ottimo!

Domani nuovo organigramma e poi possiamo finalmente partire anche noi con la nuova stagione, FORZA MILAN!


----------



## alexxx19 (20 Luglio 2018)

markjordan ha scritto:


> gia' immagino gli arbitraggi ... lol



non è che già questa scorsa edizione ci siano andati leggeri eh....vedasi arsenal...


----------



## admin (20 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Carlo Festa, il TAS ha annullato l'esclusione del Milan dalle coppe. Questione rimandata alla Uefa per sanzione sproporzionata.
> 
> SKY: il TAS ha accolto il ricorso del Milan.
> 
> ...



Siamo il Milan, dai.

Non potevamo morire.

Adesso però bisogna rinascere. Ed Elliott non può sbagliare nulla. Serve una super rivoluzione a tutti i livelli.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Luglio 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> Godo più per il rosicamento di atalantini e fiorentini che per la partecipazione a quella coppetta.



Si infatti. Dell'EL fotte praticamente niente, godo molto di più per le melme umane che speculavano sopra questa cosa


----------



## Manue (20 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Carlo Festa, il TAS ha annullato l'esclusione del Milan dalle coppe. Questione rimandata alla Uefa per sanzione sproporzionata.
> 
> SKY: il TAS ha accolto il ricorso del Milan.
> 
> ...



Sinceramente sono solo piacevolmente soddisfatto perché bisogna sfruttare questo punto di partenza per ripartire. 
Vediamo domani cosa succede e se davvero si può ripartire. 

Vorrei solo un commento di Monchi adesso


----------



## BossKilla7 (20 Luglio 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> E a Fiorentina ed Atalanta (che tra sette giorni giocherà) no?
> 
> Godoooo



Non me la prendo con i più deboli, non sono cosi cattivo


----------



## Milo (20 Luglio 2018)

Botta positiva per l'ambiente non indifferente, adesso assemblea e formiamo una rosa competente


----------



## varvez (20 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Siamo il Milan, dai.
> 
> Non potevamo morire.
> 
> Adesso però bisogna rinascere. Ed Elliott non può sbagliare nulla. Serve una super rivoluzione a tutti i livelli.



Inclusa la panchina


----------



## mil77 (20 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Altro che mafia. Se non ci fosse Elliott a questo punto saremmo coi libri in tribunale.



si ma Elliot c'è sempre stato fin dall'inizio non è che è apparso ora


----------



## shevchampions (20 Luglio 2018)

.


----------



## nybreath (20 Luglio 2018)

vedo un omogeneo sbattimento verso l europa league ma un omogenea goduria contro uefa e fiorentina, mai visti i fan cosi uniti, bene


----------



## FrancoUomoVero (20 Luglio 2018)

la UEFA ci aveva trattato come se elliott non esistesse, come se dopo Li ci fosse il tribunale.
Godo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Carlo Festa, il TAS ha annullato l'esclusione del Milan dalle coppe. Questione rimandata alla Uefa per sanzione sproporzionata.
> 
> SKY: il TAS ha accolto il ricorso del Milan.
> 
> ...



come avevo detto stamattina il passaggio (benedetto) a Elliott e l'impegno pluriennale del fondo ha fatto decadere le motivazioni dell'esclusione..

Attenzione: non è una vittoria del Milan ne una sconfitta dell'UEFA, semplicemente le condizioni sono mutate drasticamente e di conseguenza anche la pena

Bene così, ora assemblea, nuovo organigramma e mercato sensato.


----------



## Milanista (20 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Carlo Festa, il TAS ha annullato l'esclusione del Milan dalle coppe. Questione rimandata alla Uefa per sanzione sproporzionata.
> 
> SKY: il TAS ha accolto il ricorso del Milan.
> 
> ...



Questa è una grande notizia, che può innescare una fortissima reazione in un ambiente altrimenti depresso. Ora, sta ad Elliot prendere l'occasione al balzo e portare avanti la rivoluzione dirigenziale e tecnica necessaria a mantenere alto l'entusiasmo. Se dovesse rimanere tutto come oggi, il valore positivo della sentenza si annullerebbe.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Luglio 2018)

FrancoUomoVero ha scritto:


> la UEFA ci aveva trattato come se elliott non esistesse, come se dopo Li ci fosse il tribunale.
> Godo.



La uefa ha analizzato la situazione di fatto che gli è stata presentata, e hanno avuto ragione visto che Yogurt Lì due settimane dopo è fallito


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Luglio 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> si ma Elliot c'è sempre stato fin dall'inizio non è che è apparso ora



Prima era un creditore, adesso proprietario


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Luglio 2018)

Ma la Fiorentina che ha anche anticipato il ritiro???


----------



## luigi61 (20 Luglio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> E ora portateci Conte





luigi61 ha scritto:


> Quesa sentenza deve essere la pietra miliare della rinascita; adesso mi aspetto anzi pretendo GRANDI NOTIZIE dal cda di domani e dal mercato! AVANTI TUTTA





varvez ha scritto:


> Inclusa la panchina


Se si avverano 2-3 cosette difficili ma non impossibili possiamo anche noi ricominciare a SOGNARE! Mi sono rotto i cogl. ....ni di tribunali/conti/ragionieri/bonifici VOGLIO TORNARE A GODERE PER IL MERCATO


----------



## Boomer (20 Luglio 2018)

Milanista ha scritto:


> Questa è una grande notizia, che può innescare una fortissima reazione in un ambiente altrimenti depresso. Ora, sta ad Elliot prendere l'occasione al balzo e portare avanti la rivoluzione dirigenziale e tecnica necessaria a mantenere alto l'entusiasmo. Se dovesse rimanere tutto come oggi, il valore positivo della sentenza si annullerebbe.



Ci saranno SICURAMENTE dei cambiamenti ma ho dei dubbi riguardo a una totale rivoluzione a causa del tempismo del tutto. Però se conosco un attimo come Elliott lavora ( Results are King ) gli incompetenti verranno silurati.


----------



## sion (20 Luglio 2018)

Spiace per pioli,il sogno viola,Simeone voleva l Europa,percassi è li che prega e monchi pure.

SUCATE


----------



## Pamparulez2 (20 Luglio 2018)

Adesso aspetto della valle che parli di torto subito


----------



## mil77 (20 Luglio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Prima era un creditore, adesso proprietario



Elliot ha sempre detto che nel caso avrebbe garantito la continuità aziendale


----------



## Milo (20 Luglio 2018)

Fa piacere avere di nuovo entusiasmo e speranza di un Milan migliore, vediamo da adesso cosa faremo.


----------



## admin (20 Luglio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Prima era un creditore, adesso proprietario



.


----------



## sacchino (20 Luglio 2018)

Era già tutto previsto per liberarsi di Lì/Nano.


----------



## odasensei (20 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Carlo Festa, il TAS ha annullato l'esclusione del Milan dalle coppe. Questione rimandata alla Uefa per sanzione sproporzionata.
> 
> SKY: il TAS ha accolto il ricorso del Milan.
> 
> ...



Beh buono sotto il profilo dell'immagine, che probabilmente era l'aspetto principale (immagino anche per Elliott).
Ora però bisogna operare bene sia sul mercato che a livello societario, probabile che la Uefa ci dia il Settlement Agreement che non è tutta sta bella cosa.


----------



## Djerry (20 Luglio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> come avevo detto stamattina il passaggio (benedetto) a Elliott e l'impegno pluriennale del fondo ha fatto decadere le motivazioni dell'esclusione..
> 
> Attenzione: non è una vittoria del Milan ne una sconfitta dell'UEFA, semplicemente le condizioni sono mutate drasticamente e di conseguenza anche la pena
> 
> Bene così, ora assemblea, nuovo organigramma e mercato sensato.



E' questo il punto, che nello schema UEFA e TAS ha trovato una coerenza assoluta.

La UEFA ha chiarito dal principio cosa chiedeva al Milan, ed il Milan non ha mai saputo darlo prima della comunque tempestiva uscita di scena di Li ed entrata di Elliott.
Ma ciò che cambia non è l'entrata di Elliott in quanto tale per la famosa ma inutile continuità aziendale, bensì la modalità e la presa di impegno per quei famosi 3-4 anni, ovvero la dimostrazione che saranno proprio loro in prima persona a curare la realizzazione del piano ed a garantire sui conti.

La UEFA voleva sapere il "chi" ed il "come", Elliott gliel'ha dato.

Adesso però arrivano i paletti e le altre sanzioni, bisogna capire nel dettaglio come evolvono gli accordi futuri.


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Luglio 2018)

Voglio vedere la faccia, in serie, di: Gasperini, percassi, della valle, simeone, monchi


----------



## edoardo (20 Luglio 2018)

Inoltre Li è indagato x falso in bilanciggi è una bella giornata


----------



## goleador 70 (20 Luglio 2018)

Godo maiali

#la diaspora 
Ora voglio conte e Gonzalo


----------



## Davide L (20 Luglio 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> http://www.milanworld.net/percassi-europa-ci-siamo-e-preghiamo-vt65268.html



Percassi mi dispiace, ma questa volta ha vinto il Diavolo.


----------



## FrancoUomoVero (20 Luglio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> La uefa ha analizzato la situazione di fatto che gli è stata presentata, e hanno avuto ragione visto che Yogurt Lì due settimane dopo è fallito



appunto, è fallito Li.


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Carlo Festa, il TAS ha annullato l'esclusione del Milan dalle coppe. Questione rimandata alla Uefa per sanzione sproporzionata.
> 
> SKY: il TAS ha accolto il ricorso del Milan.
> 
> ...



Insomma... dunque la UEFA ha avuto un atteggiamento ridicolo nei nostri confronti... ora si può dire no???

Bisognerebbe anche ammettere che un po' dei quintali di fango buttati su Fassone andrebbero ripuliti...

Comunque ora vedremo le conseguenze e valuteremo la sirietà o meno del nuovo corso.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Luglio 2018)

Ho addirittura letto su il forum della juve che la sentenza è stata questa perché Cristiano Ronaldo è andato alla Juve. 

Merito del nuovo appeal della serie A se ci hanno graziato 

Non è uno scherzo, l'hanno scritto sul serio


----------



## Boomer (20 Luglio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Insomma... dunque la UEFA ha avuto un atteggiamento ridicolo nei nostri confronti... ora si può dire no???
> 
> Bisognerebbe anche ammettere che un po' dei quintali di fango buttati su Fassone andrebbero ripuliti...
> 
> Comunque ora vedremo le conseguenze e valuteremo la sirietà o meno del nuovo corso.



Fassone ha le sue ( grosse ) colpe. Bisognerebbe capire se era al corrente del "teatrino" o meno.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Luglio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Speriamo sospendano tutto fino all'anno prossimo, così abbiamo il mercato libero



Non ce l’hai comunque. Perché finito il monitoraggio del triennio 2015-2017, a cui si riferisce la sentenza, é subito iniziato il monitoraggio del triennio 2018-2020, periodo del quale abbiamo ciá chiuso un bilancio a giugno 2018 che avrá comunque un passivo rilevante, nin magari i -90 di Galliani, ma almeno -50 é probabile (visto anche il mercato dell’anno scorso). Vuol dire che la somma dei prossimi 2 bilanci deve fare +20, +30 (e partiamo da -50...).
Il mercato deve essere comunque accorto.


----------



## kipstar (20 Luglio 2018)

Quelli della Viola a gufarci....


----------



## nybreath (20 Luglio 2018)

Sky riporta grande dispiacere dal campo della Fiorentina, appena appresa la notizia, poverini...!


----------



## sacchino (20 Luglio 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> Godo più per il rosicamento di atalantini e fiorentini che per la partecipazione a quella coppetta.



Infatti partecipare non ci porta vantaggi, o ti attrezzi per vincerla o i 20/30 milioni che ti porta ci dovrebbero far ridere per le ambizioni di un Club come il Milan


----------



## Djerry (20 Luglio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Insomma... dunque la UEFA ha avuto un atteggiamento ridicolo nei nostri confronti... ora si può dire no???
> 
> Bisognerebbe anche ammettere che un po' dei quintali di fango buttati su Fassone andrebbero ripuliti...
> 
> Comunque ora vedremo le conseguenze e valuteremo la sirietà o meno del nuovo corso.



Beh, no. In che cosa sono stati ridicoli?

Loro hanno deciso sulla base di ciò che Fassone ed il Milan poteva offrire, e tra questo non c'era la garanzia e la dimostrazione di chi avrebbe gestito la società, visto che comunque eravamo di Li.

La UEFA ha fatto tutto il possibile, ma proprio tutto, per venirci incontro. Ora vediamo caso mai come si sviluppano le altre sanzioni che comunque arriveranno, sulla falsariga presumo dell'Inter di anni fa. E saranno comunque dolori.


----------



## goleador 70 (20 Luglio 2018)

nybreath ha scritto:


> Sky riporta grande dispiacere dal campo della Fiorentina, appena appresa la notizia, poverini...!



Sparatevi pagliacci


----------



## Igor91 (20 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Carlo Festa, il TAS ha annullato l'esclusione del Milan dalle coppe. Questione rimandata alla Uefa per sanzione sproporzionata.
> 
> SKY: il TAS ha accolto il ricorso del Milan.
> 
> ...



Ed ora Morata, Depay e Vidal!!!! Dai su!!!


----------



## bmb (20 Luglio 2018)

E ora si smantella tutto? Ahahahahahahah. Tutte le risate di oggi ripagano dei 2 mesi di sofferenza.


----------



## admin (20 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Carlo Festa, il TAS ha annullato l'esclusione del Milan dalle coppe. Questione rimandata alla Uefa per sanzione sproporzionata.
> 
> SKY: il TAS ha accolto il ricorso del Milan.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (20 Luglio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ho addirittura letto su il forum della juve che la sentenza è stata questa perché Cristiano Ronaldo è andato alla Juve.
> 
> Merito del nuovo appeal della serie A se ci hanno graziato
> 
> Non è uno scherzo, l'hanno scritto sul serio


----------



## egidiopersempre (20 Luglio 2018)

bene così ... anche se la UEL non è il massimo porta soldi e anche punteggio uefa, no?

e poi comunque è un messaggio forte. La uefa formalmente sarà anche offesa, ma di fatto ha ottenuto quello che voleva, e penso che capirà l'esigenza dei nuovi proprietari di veder rivalutata la posizione in ragione delle mutate condizioni. Non credo nella uefa offesa che ce la farà pagare. Un buon milan è un buon businness anche per loro.

Credo anche che ci verrà chiesto un risanamento, ma non condziioni capestro... vorranno permettere un minimo alla nuova società di avere le mani libere per poter adottare le opportune strategie, visto che di loro non possono che fidarsi.


----------



## nybreath (20 Luglio 2018)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Infatti partecipare non ci porta vantaggi, o ti attrezzi per vincerla o i 20/30 milioni che ti porta ci dovrebbero far ridere per le ambizioni di un Club come il Milan



20/30 milioni in bilancio sono tanta roba per il mercato, questa è la cosa che piu mi interessa, è ovvio che la vittoria è un mito

immagino ci sia anche un po di morale per i giocatori che ritorna


----------



## bmb (20 Luglio 2018)

Almeno finiranno i rumors infondati sul capitano, Suso, Gigio e tutti gli altri.


----------



## Davide L (20 Luglio 2018)

Igor91 ha scritto:


> Ed ora Morata, Depay e Vidal!!!! Dai su!!!



Magari, purtroppo di questi ne può arrivare solamente 1.


----------



## Freddy Manson (20 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Carlo Festa, il TAS ha annullato l'esclusione del Milan dalle coppe. Questione rimandata alla Uefa per sanzione sproporzionata.
> 
> SKY: il TAS ha accolto il ricorso del Milan.
> 
> ...



Di giocare l'EL mi interessa il giusto, e più che altro dava fastidio l'onta dell'espulsione dalla competizione, ma sto godendo come un riccio solo per quei salami arrivati dietro di noi che stavano pregando per stare al posto nostro. 

Il violoncellista asiatico è di nuovo in me.


----------

